# Cheapest Place to buy an Alfine



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been researching the Shimano Alfine rear hub for some time now and am seeking to put it to use in the Colorado High Country. I remember seeing a thread with a link in it to a UK company that ships to the US Free with what I seem to remember about $145 Eur. Any one got some links for deals on the Alfine?


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

I bought not just an Alfine hub gear, but a whole bike for £300 last week! It was a "Saracen Pylon 8" from the Rutland Cycles shop on Ebay.

You may have been thinking of Planet-X for just the hub gear itself. They recently had an offer of a free Pompino frame if you bought a basic Alfine group and a carbon fork, which came to £320 in their big sale.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

NitrousOxide said:


> You may have been thinking of Planet-X for just the hub gear itself. They recently had an offer of a free Pompino frame if you bought a basic Alfine group and a carbon fork, which came to £320 in their big sale.


Is it really free frame ? £200 for bare hub is not cheap.. 
You can buy complete Alfine groupset for €189 ($245 £167) bike-components.de
Includes new SGS-501 hub, S500 Rapidfire Shifter, sprocket ,Alfine Fitting Kit and Alfine CT-S500 chain tensioner.


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

£167 is an excellent price for the Alfine group, excluding the Alfine crankset, beats anything I've spotted in the UK e-stores by miles. I think Planet X have monopolized the UK stock of Alfine, so they are hiking the price up...


----------

